# Hollywood Style Mirror Vanity



## suzukigirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I want my husband to build me a awesome vanity with drawers, and a big mirror with the big bulb hollywood style lights. Does anyone have any pics of any, or know of any websites that have pics of this vanity?


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2007)

no.. but it sounds nice


----------



## Momo (Apr 18, 2007)

I know Gwen stefani posed with one for the album sleeve of "the return of saturn" GL!


----------

